# BRP 2008-2009 Indoor Points



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Attached are the points from the first indoor race, and yes it is possible for a lot of people to get the same score!

Please do not post to this thread....thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points Update Race 2

The BRP Rental Truck will accumulate points since it can not go towards an individual.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points Update

BRP Rental Truck still in the lead by 4 points!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds like you boys should be standing in line for the rental


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points update 11/16

BRP Rental Truck still in the lead!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points update 12/7


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points update 12/28 - BRP Rental Truck still holds on to the points lead :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated from 1/10/09


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you can also view the points on the new Northern Ohio BRP Web Site:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home

Enjoy!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points on web site:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

points updated on web site (link above) and text file (below).


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

points updated on my web site


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated on my web site


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

sorry, I posted to the wrong thread and can't delete it....


----------

